# Hello from Anne



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay. =]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

howdy newcomer


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

HI and welcome to the board!! Cute filly


----------



## mickey (Feb 23, 2007)

hi and welcome i am new to the forum too


----------

